# Olive firewood



## gwenandy (Oct 17, 2013)

How much should I be paying for a trailer load ( 1 Tonne - ish) of leña?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gwenandy said:


> How much should I be paying for a trailer load ( 1 Tonne - ish) of leña?


... same reply as else where 

We pay about 140 euros for good olive wood (not roots) which is then dumped and not stacked.


I am told that olive wood is the best as it has a high calorific value when burned. Other woods may burn faster but do not give out as much heat.


----------



## gwenandy (Oct 17, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... same reply as else where
> 
> We pay about 140 euros for good olive wood (not roots) which is then dumped and not stacked.
> 
> ...


High Calorific value - perhaps I should burn the OH chocolate


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen it around here for about €150 for that amount. But you need to be sure that the seller has treated the wood properly. Ideally it should have been allowed to dry out for a minimum of 1 year.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gwenandy said:


> How much should I be paying for a trailer load ( 1 Tonne - ish) of leña?


It's normally sold in cubic metres (metro cubico). A normal trailer load is about a cubic metre. I bought a mixture of wood, olive, pine, roots and other stuff. It cost me €70 for the cubic metre. I have no complaints with the wood we get. We have bought the same wood for years from the same guy.
I bought a load yesterday, the guy I buy it from even stacked it in our woodshed.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Around here it is 150-160€. Most buy from a bloke in Quesada, Jaen as it works out at under 70€ a load when buying in bulk. 8,1 tonnes. With or without roots , they don't bother me as ideal for leaving in overnight.All olive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I pay €100 per tonne (the best way to buy) which is all over 1yr old when we get it in Feb/March and then sits in our log store until we use it. Our guy delivers and stacks.

Buying by the 'notional cubic metre" can be a bad deal because of the variations in quantity depending on how it is loaded in the trailer. If it is neat and tidy there's more wood than if it is higgledy-piggledy.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I pay €100 per tonne (the best way to buy) which is all over 1yr old when we get it in Feb/March and then sits in our log store until we use it. Our guy delivers and stacks.
> 
> Buying by the 'notional cubic metre" can be a bad deal because of the variations in quantity depending on how it is loaded in the trailer. If it is neat and tidy there's more wood than if it is higgledy-piggledy.


My cubic metre came in a large van. My space for the logs was over filled. I get a good deal. I have dealt with the local guy in our village for years. I think if you find a good local supplier, you will get good service and a good price.


----------

